# Torque specs on 4.2L engine spark plugs in the Touareg



## ALephart (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone know these numbers? I have heard everything from 14-22ft lbs!
Thank You,
Aaron Lephart


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Torque specs on 4.2L engine spark plugs in the Touareg (ALephart)*

27 Nm


----------



## ALephart (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Torque specs on 4.2L engine spark plugs in the Touareg (Slimjimmn)*

THANK YOU! I had the car apart and guessed at 21 ft lbs, pretty close!
All the best,
Aaron Lephart
http://www.smartcar451.com


----------

